# Exfoliator, Cleanser, Toner, moisturiser



## ahyee (Dec 17, 2006)

Im always confused about what each one does, especially when it comes to the cleanser and toner.

What do they actually do???

Does the toner tone ur face?? what does that mean??

Can someone explain to me what each skin products is supposed to do??


----------



## usersassychick0 (Dec 17, 2006)

Exfoliator: gets rid of dead skin cells( use once or twice a week)

Cleanser: Removes mkaeup and oils, to keep the skin clean(day and night)

Toner: removes what was left behind from cleasing, and tones(day and night, but this is not needed for all ppl)

Moisturiser: Moisturizes skin to keep it healthy, prevent aging, moisterized, prevents flakes, and sometimes contains SPF.(day and night after cleansing)


----------



## LVA (Dec 17, 2006)

usersassychick0- great answer, i couldn't have said it better


----------



## Jinjer (Dec 17, 2006)

ditto


----------



## Miss World (Dec 17, 2006)

Exfoliator,

A product that helps remove excess dead skin cells, when used on the body it helps in preventing ingrown hairs. It helps reveal a younger healthier skin.

Cleanser,

Its a product that is used to remove make-up, dead skin cells, oil, dirt and other types of pollutants from the skin of the face. This helps to unclog pores and prevent skin conditions such as acne.

Toner,

A liquid product used to tone your skin, balance the oils and close the porse after being cleaned by the cleanser.

moisturiser

Its a product that is designed to restore the external layer's (of skin) hydration. This helps make the skin softer.

There are different types of products which you should use in your daily routine for a clear and fresh skin, ofcourse depending on your skin's needs. Make sure you use a product that is good and would actually give you maximum results. And please remember, expensive doesn't necessarily mean good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> -- I hope I helped clarify these terms for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

** edit: I took so much time writing it, didn't know that someone else had already answered. **


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 17, 2006)

Still came in handy. thanks!


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 17, 2006)

Usersassychicko and Miss Worl really know their stuff.

Personally, I'm not in favour of tonig because it can strip off oils that your skin naturally has to protect itself. A good cleanse and rince should be all you need

to clean the skin.

My dermatologist favours cleansing 2 x daily, exfoliating once/week, and moisturize daily.


----------



## monniej (Dec 17, 2006)

great answers ladies! i would add that a toner should also normalize and balance the skin and a moisturizer should also help to protect the skin from environmental damage.


----------



## ahyee (Dec 17, 2006)

thank everyone for ur input!! especially sassychick and miss world!! every little bit of info helps!

now that I kind of know what each does... hehe

what products would you recommend??


----------



## jessimau (Dec 17, 2006)

It depends on your skin type and concerns. Definitely use something mild &amp; non-irritating, plus use a moisturizer w/sunscreen (@ least SPF 15).


----------



## Leza1121 (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi,

Here's a brief rundown:

Cleansers: Removal of makeup, dirt and grime. Can contain soap. Comes in cream, liquid or gel formulas depending upon you skin type. Also cleansing pads like Neutrogena's PureGlow.

Toners / Astringents: Helps to remove residue left by the cleanser, makeup, dirt and grime you may have missed while cleansing. Can contain SD alcohol.

Exfoliators: Sloughs off the dead skin leaving it soft and smooth. Can contain

microbeads, corncob, rice bran, ground nut or apricot shells to name a few. Also can come in a gentle cream formula.

Moisturizers: After cleansing, exfoliating and toning, moisturizers seal in moisture and protect your skin. Can contain a SPF.

Here to help.


----------



## faces by sienna (Dec 18, 2006)

Make sure that your toner is FDA approved. This means that there is absolutely no alcohol! Toner restores a normal pH to your skin after you have cleansed with a facial cleanser! Of course you need to moisturize. It doesn't matter what your skin type is. If your skin is lacking moisture on the surface, your sebaceous glands (oil glands) over produce oils that will cause break outs!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Dec 18, 2006)

thats pretty much it.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 20, 2006)

Great answer!


----------



## ahyee (Dec 21, 2006)

sometimes i wonder how they do that...

like how do they clean ur pores? and how do they balanace ur T zones etc...

lol

doesnt anyone?


----------



## sheil2009 (Dec 21, 2006)

according to the derm, manual exfolients are not too good for your skin b/c they are too harsh. An AHA would be a better choice


----------



## summerxdreams (Dec 22, 2006)

Whats an AHA?


----------



## sheil2009 (Dec 22, 2006)

alpha hydroxy acid or BHA-beta hydroxy acid, here is an article:

http://cosmeticcop.com/learn/article...FER=SKIN&amp;ID=27

It is supposed to be more gentle when used in low concentrations, but still more effective; it only exfoliates dead cells and leaves the healthy ones alone


----------

